# Pistonheads/ Specialist cars breakfast easter sunday 8th



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

this is on again at specialist cars malton.

should be a cracking day yet again! :car:

theres some really nice cars that turn up to these events.

Plus sausage and bacon sandwiches.

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/yorkshire-big-breakfast-easter-2012

Hopefully the weather is good again. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ill be there again
some stunning cars turn up
best bit waiting on the top road to hear them all driving
hope no one gets silly and police step in

but i suppose there will be one trying ....ooooo look at me routine


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm, tempted to make the trip up in the capri and head over to Scarborough for the rest of the day.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

The best day out of the year.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

This sunday guys, cracking day out, lets hope the weather holds out!!


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll be there this year, going up from sheffield at 6.30am to york to meet up with other drivers to go for a blast over the moors ending up in malton.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Should be going


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

nickvw said:


> I'll be there this year, going up from sheffield at 6.30am to york to meet up with other drivers to go for a blast over the moors ending up in malton.


nice work, we are going up after to have a drive out.

just hope the weather holds out like you said.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Aslong as the weather stays something like I`ll be there :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

PrestigeChris said:


> nice work, we are going up after to have a drive out.
> 
> just hope the weather holds out like you said.


Yeh i hope so, we might drive back that way too :driver:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

So was exactly is it? 

Sounds interesting and haven't got much to do on Sunday.

Edit: just read the second link, sounds good, is it all a free day?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

should be fun, that 206 will be a blast on those back roads! there will be around 6-7 cars in our group


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah you just need a few quid for a sandwich if you want one but thats it mate.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Weather not looking too bad










Better make sure the camera batteries are charged 



CupraElliott said:


> Edit: just read the second link, sounds good, is it all a free day?


Bacon & sausage butties for sale to raise money for charity

https://www.facebook.com/events/169790999790380/


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone doing a run up Sutton bank around 7.00 am.Before Malton .


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

craig b said:


> Anyone doing a run up Sutton bank around 7.00 am.Before Malton .


A bit early for me


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Cleaned the scooby filled her with v-power ready for a 5.30am start !


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I always forget about this until the last min..... Should have prepped the civic today :lol:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll see you there, convoying up with a few of the focus ST lot, and meeting a few more there.

Daz


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going, hope it stays dry.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Its absolutely chucking it down and im 20miles away from malton mate, bring a coat!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> Its absolutely chucking it down and im 20miles away from malton mate, bring a coat!!


Looks like I wasted my time with the Zaino today 
Hopefully it will have cleared up by the morning


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

There is no rain forecast for tomorrow hopefully the weather will be spot on.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> I'll see you there, convoying up with a few of the focus ST lot, and meeting a few more there.
> 
> Daz


Me too with the dreamscience lads.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Was a good turnout some fantastic cars there, will upload a few pictures later heres a taster for now


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've uploaded a few piccies http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3407181#post3407181


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

PrestigeChris said:


> Me too with the dreamscience lads.


Think i've just realised who I was talking too now, along with Jas and Carl  - Take it you were the guy in the detailing top (obviously?)

Good day out was had, though weather could have done with being a bit better, shame the police vans and unmarked cars were spoiling play at top of road


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah was a good day, didn't realise I was talking to you lol. 

That A6 avant unmarked copper was a bit naughty!! 

Me and Carl have done over 120 miles over the moors back roads this afternoon! Proper good fun.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I was the guy nice and dry in the big coat with 4 eyes that multiplied everything cause of the rain


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i went as well
should have all worn dw shirts

now thas an idea for october???

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258321


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

I was there but left the RS in the Garage.thanks to big bro for going in his RS2000.DW shirt for October.


----------

